# Sight Fishing Charter Fernandina



## ChillyWater (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello - I have a friend visiting Fernandina in the next month and I told him I would ask around for some recomendations. He is looking strictly to hunt reds in a polling skiff. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Sbrooks1110 (Mar 31, 2021)

ChillyWater said:


> Hello - I have a friend visiting Fernandina in the next month and I told him I would ask around for some recomendations. He is looking strictly to hunt reds in a polling skiff. Any help is appreciated.


Captain Rami Ashouri with Saturiba Co. https://northeastfloridafishing.com/mission


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

^ 2nd that recommendation!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Rami is a great guy, he’ll get you on fish!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Jake Bates has been fishing up there with some good reports!


----------

